# The Official PF Party Thread!



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Evenin!

Ok, here we go!!!

We have the venue:










I have brought the food:










and a song to start us off!

Celebrate - Kool n the Gang

whose in?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 
Dancing as we speak lol


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Me too!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Dancing as we speak lol


Is that how they dance these days:scared::scared::scared:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Me and can Katie join in please? We have booze and music; bit of food but yours looks so much nicer yum! "Celebrate good times, come on!".......


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: Its sure is infact this >> :lol: Is usually me after a party.. On my ass


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

CHOCCIE ARRIVED

can i come in?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

All welcome - this is going to be an all invited kind of party thread!!

Anyone want a drink?

Feel free to change the music!!!

... Now where are those choccies!!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

yay...i'm here...the hubby has gone out on the lash :scared:..so i am here with my bottle of red and a box of malteasers:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

*DT come sit in the corner with me* :thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Next song...

and my first drink of the evening...


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Sambucas all round?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Sambucas all round?


Oooh go on then! Easily tempted me!


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Sambucas all round?


now were talking, get them bad boys racked up.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Tune....





 :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Ooooh, I feel the flaming drambouis around the corner! :lol:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Tune....
> 
> YouTube - copperhead road-Steve Earle :thumbup:


:thumbup: Like :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Cant beat a good ol Sambuca 
Got black if any one prefers (and yes im on about Sambuca)


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

metaldog said:


> :thumbup: Like :thumbup:


Never heard before but yeh like!!!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Cant beat a good ol Sambuca
> Got black if any one prefers (and yes im on about Sambuca)


BLACK Sambuca? oooh i could do with that! I'm currently demolishing a bottle of wine!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im still peruseing what to drink.. Pear vodka with redbull or cider n black Hmmmm decisions :lol:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Never Type Party in Youtube...

The reason Sarah just slpat wine over her laptop!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

metaldog said:


> :thumbup: Like :thumbup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll have a Blue WKD please. 
A change of music: Bryan Adams - Summer Of 69


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Sambucas all round?


Not for me! The first and last time I drank sambucas I puked my guts up in Tesco freezers and got asked to leave. And that was the next morning!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

davidc said:


> I'll have a Blue WKD please.
> A change of music: Bryan Adams - Summer Of 69












Here ya go!

and another song/dance!

Teachers do the funniest things!

and what its meant to sound like...

Soulja Boy

... not keen on the actual song but been practising today for dancerobics!


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

*pokes head round door with malibu and coke*

Ewwo!!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Nithnell said:


> *pokes head round door with malibu and coke*
> 
> Ewwo!!


Welcome to the party thread!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Have a good 'un, I'm sat next to the log burner, glass of room temperature rather nice red to hand, chillin


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> Not for me! The first and last time I drank sambucas I puked my guts up in Tesco freezers and got asked to leave. And that was the next morning!


You dont happen to have that on film do you.. i imagine its rather funny :lol:

Passed out on Absinthe once.. not really tryed it since but im willing to give it a go just for you lot


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Lets get freaky :lol:

YouTube - Placebo - Nancy Boy :thumbup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I just add, if you plan to imbibe to the puking stage, don't do it with blue curacao, it really is surreal having blue puke!!! Right, off to chill by the fire...... :thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> You dont happen to have that on film do you.. i imagine its rather funny :lol:
> 
> Passed out on Absinthe once.. not really tryed it since but im willing to give it a go just for you lot


Seriously... I had one of those and dont remember a thing after. That was freshers week! :lol:

My vice at the minute is Jagerbombs! Hmm....


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Can I just add, if you plan to imbibe to the puking stage, don't do it with blue curacao, it really is surreal having blue puke!!! Right, off to chill by the fire...... :thumbup:


Ha ha was having blue lagoons at new year... yeh they were surreal when they came back up! Must learn to stop drinking at parties!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Ooooh, I feel the flaming drambouis around the corner! :lol:


Ive been put off Flamers :lol:

Flaming Shot Catastrophe - CollegeHumor video


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll be doorlady (as I use to be one at various clubs)

IF YOUR NAME IS NOT DOWN (or you supply me with a couple of E's) your NOT coming in


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh blue lagoons yummy..









OOh black russian wouldnt go a miss


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> and another song/dance!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll have a Southern Comfort and lemonade now please.
Another song: Take That - Back For Good


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

here ya go davidc...

Thanks Bellathemog!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> I'll be doorlady (as I use to be one at various clubs)
> 
> IF YOUR NAME IS NOT DOWN (*or you supply me with a couple of E's*) your NOT coming in


Havent you heard most of them are plaster of paris nowadays.. Take me back to the 90's :lol:


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Havent you heard most of them are plaster of paris nowadays.. Take me back to the 90's :lol:


90's raves rules:thumbup:

bit of wizz to past the day


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh partys to remember.. or not as the case usually were :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm here just giong to answer a pm lol.


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Oh partys to remember.. or not as the case usually were :lol:


oh the days when class a's were actually class a's


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

aww I was too young for that - although my nightie when I stayed at my uncles was a T shirt like this:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> 90's raves rules:thumbup:
> 
> bit of wizz to past the day


Innit :thumbup:

Here are some Ol Skool BIG tunes for ya 

YouTube - Dj Sy - Love N' Devotion

YouTube - U R My Phantasy

YouTube - Dj SY - Makin me wanna dance

Rave on :001_cool:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry Im late, I could not decide what to wear
Kept changing me frock :lol:

Brought me bottle of port


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

a quick one and am off to OH....play nicely and do not do anything I would not do...


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Innit :thumbup:
> 
> Here are some Ol Skool BIG tunes for ya
> 
> ...


Love Old Skool tunes!!!!

I really was born at the wrong time!



> Sorry Im late, I could not decide what to wear
> Kept changing me frock
> 
> Brought me bottle of port


Welcome, theres plenty of food at the back and feel free to change the music!

Oh I'm glad I did this now! Just what the place needed!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

<<< Dancing ass off 
Big box, little box :lol:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i know its a tad childish, but keep off the galaxy chocolates, THEY ALL MINE

anyone for a cuppa?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol thats fine hun, their all on plaster of paris!!! :lol:

... have just looked at the bottle of wine im drinking... doesnt go far does it~!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Pmsl.. No your soon staring at the bottom of the bottle quick fix 3 for a tenner = Asda :thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> <<< Dancing ass off
> Big box, little box :lol:


<<also dancing ass off.... round handbag!

:lol:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

just went for a walk outside - straight back in, its not settled out there yet.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

still kickin off yeh? i've not ventured that way!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i need to liven myself up......

mmmmmmmmmmmm see the fairy has been out again :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> i need to liven myself up......
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmm see the fairy has been out again :lol:


Some people just dont like being turned away.. gotta keep the riff-raff out :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

sarahdisco said:


> Love Old Skool tunes!!!!
> 
> I really was born at the wrong time!


Bit of Mark EG in da house innit :thumbup:

YouTube - Mark EG Mc Domer Dizstruxshon

YouTube - Mark eg HARDSTYLE RUSH


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> i need to liven myself up......
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmm see the fairy has been out again :lol:


Has our one star fairy friend been here again lol.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Party games that dont involve, sex, drugs, or alcohol>


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Bit of Mark EG in da house innit :thumbup:
> 
> YouTube - Mark EG Mc Domer Dizstruxshon
> 
> YouTube - Mark eg HARDSTYLE RUSH


absolute legend:thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

danielled said:


> Has our one star fairy friend been here again lol.


I know!  and here I am getting slowly drunk, OH is in bed, and the bloomin 1 star fairy strikes!

I was having quite a nice time! Feel like sitting down in the corner now!

... or, I'll keep dancing to the old skoool tunage!! :lol:

Think option 2 is a bit better!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

sarahdisco said:


> I know!  and here I am getting slowly drunk, OH is in bed, and the bloomin 1 star fairy strikes!
> 
> I was having quite a nice time! Feel like sitting down in the corner now!
> 
> ...


Did ths thread get down rated by any chance.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

YouTube - ratpack oldskool brothers sisters


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Any dress code? As there is this bloke wearing a White suit and said his name was john?

Do I let him in?

He dances good thou


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> Any dress code? As there is this bloke wearing a White suit and said his name was john?
> 
> Do I let him in?
> 
> He dances good thou


Sound ok... no trainers tho right?!

:lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> I know!  and here I am getting slowly drunk, OH is in bed, and the bloomin 1 star fairy strikes!
> 
> I was having quite a nice time! Feel like sitting down in the corner now!
> 
> ...


ahhh...bugger them...get yourself up and have a jig:lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

time for a new tune

YouTube - Kasabian - Where Did All the Love Go?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

lol yeh my and my mate John!

Thanks for letting him in Bellathemog!










and the next song:

cause its saturday night:

Saturday!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Will someone please poor me a drink.... something long and something strong


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Lmao 
Think this blokes needs booting


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Will someone please poor me a drink.... something long and something strong


Take your pick


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Will someone please poor me a drink.... something long and something strong


Here ya go babe... take your pick


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Will someone please poor me a drink.... something long and something strong


i put kettle on, tea or coffee in a tall mug?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Pmsl.. No your soon staring at the bottom of the bottle quick fix 3 for a tenner = Asda :thumbup:


Just discovered Asda's box cabernet sauvignon - it's fantastic value!  Trouble is - it's all gone...


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Lmao
> Think this blokes needs booting


just booting or booting out?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats a bugger Kiwi


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Just discovered Asda's box cabernet sauvignon - it's fantastic value!  Trouble is - it's all gone...


Is the box wine any good? We look at it every time we go shopping, and then get the 3 bottles for £10!

I dont know why but I always thought the stuff in boxes was shocking (even tho I've never tried it!)


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

reido said:


> just booting or booting out?


One precedes the other doesnt it? Size 9 up the jacksy so he hits the curb :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Take your pick


Won't be stopping at one, so I'll take them all



sarahdisco said:


> Here ya go babe... take your pick


Lol.... those will do me 



kathryn773 said:


> i put kettle on, tea or coffee in a tall mug?


And one of those to sober up with


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> One precedes the other doesnt it? Size 9 up the jacksy so he hits the curb :lol:


very true zoe, i like your style.:001_cool:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

reido said:


> time for a new tune
> 
> YouTube - Kasabian - Where Did All the Love Go?


Spek bruv :thumbup: tune!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Just off to the kitchen - that usually where the action is - so i am told....


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

u allways find the men in kitchens at partys


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Lmao
> Think this blokes needs booting


:lol:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> :lol:


Ha ha !!!! Love it!!!!!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

reido said:


> u allways find the men in kitchens at partys


PHEW! no man in my kitchen anymore!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> :lol:


PMSL :thumbup:



reido said:


> u allways find the men in kitchens at partys


Im always in the kitchen at partys :thumbup:
Usually feeling quite chilled :001_cool:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> PMSL :thumbup:
> 
> Im always in the kitchen at partys :thumbup:
> Usually feeling quite chilled :001_cool:


I'm usually a kitchen dweller at parties 

Anywoo... we have a disaster. I've finished a bottle of wine to myself and OH has gone to bed in disgust that I'm drinking when he's in work at 6am!:lol:

Does the fact that you lot are here negate the claim "I'm drinking alone"?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

sarahdisco said:


> I'm usually a kitchen dweller at parties
> 
> Anywoo... we have a disaster. I've finished a bottle of wine to myself and OH has gone to bed in disgust that I'm drinking when he's in work at 6am!:lol:
> 
> Does the fact that you lot are here negate the claim "I'm drinking alone"?


most deffo! i am sharing my tub!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> I'm usually a kitchen dweller at parties
> 
> Anywoo... we have a disaster. I've finished a bottle of wine to myself and OH has gone to bed in disgust that I'm drinking when he's in work at 6am!:lol:
> 
> Does the fact that you lot are here negate the claim "I'm drinking alone"?


Hell yeah..because that would just be wrong :lol:
Give me this kind of party anyday.. my hairs a mess no slap on and my feet arnt killing from the killer heels


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

and im wearing jamas


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

We may have a problem at the door 

YouTube - Crazy Guy In Wheelchair Going Kamikaze Down Elevator Shaft


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Hell yeah..because that would just be wrong :lol:
> Give me this kind of party anyday.. my hairs a mess no slap on and my feet arnt killing from the killer heels


:lol: I'm in pink jarmies!!! :lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

never been to a party wearing just shorts before, i like


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Cos thats how we roll :lol:



The O'Mali's Dad said:


> We may have a problem at the door
> 
> YouTube - Crazy Guy In Wheelchair Going Kamikaze Down Elevator Shaft


:lol: :lol: Oopsies


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

sarahdisco said:


> :lol: I'm in pink jarmies!!! :lol:


white with pink spots!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

right another bottle opened...you are all a right bunch of pissed heads:lol:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> right another bottle opened...you are all a right bunch of pissed heads:lol:


Happy Saturday!!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh dear think the Absithe fairys gone to my head










:lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

thats my 6 beers done, time to move onto the 3 bottles in the fridge


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

reido said:


> thats my 6 beers done, time to move onto the 3 bottles in the fridge


give us one eh:thumbup:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

If this is a virtual party, does that mean that everybody's virtually drunk? :lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> give us one eh:thumbup:


bottles of wine that is, but u can gladly have one.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

reido said:


> bottles of wine that is, but u can gladly have one.


that will do nicely...bit of a pissed head myself...red or white?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

davidc said:


> If this is a virtual party, does that mean that everybody's virtually drunk? :lol:


mmmm..well.. i think some of us are and some of us arnt...lol.....i am getting there.....:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

reido said:


> but u can gladly have one.


Im that drunk even I would give her one :lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> that will do nicely...bit of a pissed head myself...red or white?


inbetween, rose. u like?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Dammit, I just noticed the dress code! Is there one??


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

davidc said:


> If this is a virtual party, does that mean that everybody's virtually drunk? :lol:


Nevermind virtually drunk.. I'm slowly getting real life drunk!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

*Wallflower* :biggrin:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Im that drunk even I would give her one :lol:


you cheeky tw*t:lol: :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry joining a bit late. . . . . . any nibbles going around?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

reido said:


> inbetween, rose. u like?


thats spot on:thumbup:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

new tune

YouTube - Ian Brown - Time is my everything


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Sorry joining a bit late. . . . . . any nibbles going around?


I have toast with jam.... otherwise theres the buffet at the back! :lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

reido said:


> new tune
> 
> YouTube - Ian Brown - Time is my everything


Good song :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Dammit, I just noticed the dress code! Is there one??


Pijjies by the sound of it :lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

shibby said:


> Good song :thumbup:


living legend, seen him live last year.:thumbup:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

reido said:


> living legend, seen him live last year.:thumbup:


Wow! Wish I could have seen the Stone Roses perform. I love his solo work. The tracks he done with UNKLE are some of my fave too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> you cheeky tw*t:lol: :lol:


Giz a snog 

YouTube - Shakin' Stevens - Oh Julie


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

shibby said:


> Wow! Wish I could have seen the Stone Roses perform. I love his solo work. The tracks he done with UNKLE are some of my fave too.


i feckin love the stone roses


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

reido said:


> i feckin love the stone roses


Haha me too! :thumbup: Your next song post should be a Stone Roses one


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ian Brown was spose to be amazing at Mcr.. God its too long since i went to a decent concert


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Guys the plod has turned up

they are doing a drug raid so please hid your White stuff and to all under 18's

put your alcohol down and grab a coke bottle and straw with the free
crisps at the bar.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> Guys the plod has turned up
> 
> they are doing a drug raid so please hid your White stuff and to all under 18's
> 
> ...


Is a good party then


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

YouTube - The Stone Roses - Waterfall





As requested by the people at the back lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Giz a snog
> 
> YouTube - Shakin' Stevens - Oh Julie


lmao...go on then....hey whats that in your pocket


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> Guys the plod has turned up
> 
> they are doing a drug raid so please hid your White stuff and to all under 18's
> 
> ...


Wooo!!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> YouTube - The Stone Roses - Waterfall
> 
> YouTube - The Stone Roses - Fools Gold
> As requested by the people at the back lol


:lol: Lovely! *dances to Fools Gold*


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> Guys the plod has turned up
> 
> they are doing a drug raid so please hid your White stuff and to all under 18's
> 
> ...


Clear the toilets quicksharp :lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

no band has bettered these

YouTube - The Stone Roses - I am the Resurrection

if this doesnt make u wanna dance then u need to clean ur ears out.

and yes zoe he was unreal, it was a mini festival in moss side (forget the name of the park supris suprise) and it was quality


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> lmao...go on then....hey whats that in your pocket


Shibby's hand


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Shibby's hand


a threesome eh..ya dirty dog:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> a threesome eh..ya dirty dog:thumbup:


_No she a scouser, you know they will rob you blind_ :lol:

Its a joke shibby dont throw ya cider over me


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> _No she a scouser, you know they will rob you blind_ :lol:
> 
> Its a joke shibby dont throw ya cider over me


she wont throw cider over u, its not flammable.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just to let you know I am dancing on the table :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> _No she a scouser, you know they will rob you blind_ :lol:
> 
> Its a joke shibby dont throw ya cider over me


:lol: :lol::lol:

she wouldn't waste the cider..a kick in the balls perhaps:lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Shibby's hand


:lol: You're obsessed man. I can't cope with all this sexual innuendo :lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

reido said:


> she wont throw cider over u, *its not flammable*.





paddyjulie said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:
> 
> she wouldn't waste the cider..*a kick in the balls* perhaps:lol:


Exactly :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I need some air guys.. back in 10


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Just to let you know I am dancing on the table :thumbup:


go girl:thumbup: the long island ice tea is on the table for you x..


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> I need some air guys.. back in 10


Lightweight! Lol ha ha only joking!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I need some air guys.. back in 10


poop time????

sorry just had to say it:confused1:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> go girl:thumbup: the long island ice tea is on the table for you x..


Lol.... dancing on the table is easier said than done in a wheelchair lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

shibby said:


> Exactly :thumbup: :lol:


Oooooo hurt me :ciappa::001_wub:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

must go

too much chocolate and the dog lying on my belly dont mix.:frown:

night!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Oooooo hurt me :ciappa::001_wub:


:lol: You asked for it:



:biggrin5:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

shibby said:


> :lol: You asked for it:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin5:


Julie can I borrow your gimp mask


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> I have toast with jam.... otherwise theres the buffet at the back! :lol:


 The buffet, will do nicely thanks:thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

mmm i suppose...but return it please...:confused1:

oooops forgot to quote.............ha.........


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

tune

YouTube - The Jam - Going Underground


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Julie can I borrow your gimp mask


You already have a stockpile no doubt :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

shibby said:


> You already have a stockpile no doubt :lol:


If you have any doubts, come by some time and have a look in my box :thumbup:

you wont be  im sure


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

its not even 11 and this partys on its rear end, come on people


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

or is every one to busy dancing


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

reido said:


> its not even 11 and this partys on its rear end, come on people


Yeah can shibby and julie get on the pole together


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

reido said:


> its not even 11 and this partys on its rear end, come on people


i'm here.....eyes are feeling tired..does it count if i take my ipod to bed with em...if i wake up for pee i will av a crack:lol:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

reido said:


> or is every one to busy dancing


Lol I'm busy dancing away :001_cool:

Ha ha....


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> If you have any doubts, come by some time and have a look in my box :thumbup:
> 
> you wont be  im sure


*coughs* 



The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Yeah can shibby and julie get on the pole together


How about you give us all a little dance on the pole? :scared: :lol:

YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding Pt 1


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Yeah can shibby and julie get on the pole together


getting on in years now..38 spit..can still manage it though:lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Thought I'd pop in quickly before bed, hope you're having fun :laugh: it's sooo windy here and wet and miserable but this afternoon was fabulous - I went down to the Quayside and got some of the best pictures (in my opinion ) If anyone wants to see them, they're here (except Jesmond Dene, that was from last weekend): Collection: Newcastle Upon-Tyne

Got any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shibby said:


> *coughs*
> 
> How about you give us all a little dance on the pole? :scared: :lol:
> 
> YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding Pt 1


cant wait to see that arse...wow....go


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Thought I'd pop in quickly before bed, hope you're having fun :laugh: it's sooo windy here and wet and miserable but this afternoon was fabulous - I went down to the Quayside and got some of the best pictures (in my opinion ) If anyone wants to see them, they're here (except Jesmond Dene, that was from last weekend): Collection: Newcastle Upon-Tyne
> 
> Got any plans for tomorrow?


Tomorrow I will be designing a website and some promo material I've been promising for ages!!!

Oh, and I might have the match on in the background


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

A lady doesnt poop :lol:
But no you know how it is when you get waffleing at the door


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Tune....

YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> cant wait to see that arse...wow....go


:lol: :lol:...


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Tomorrow I will be designing a website and some promo material I've been promising for ages!!!
> 
> Oh, and I might have the match on in the background


Awesome, and which match?


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Thought I'd pop in quickly before bed, hope you're having fun :laugh: it's sooo windy here and wet and miserable but this afternoon was fabulous - I went down to the Quayside and got some of the best pictures (in my opinion ) If anyone wants to see them, they're here (except Jesmond Dene, that was from last weekend): Collection: Newcastle Upon-Tyne
> 
> Got any plans for tomorrow?


i stayed in a hotel under that bridge (in your sig) last year on a stag do!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Awesome, and which match?


Lol, the Liverpool match. Not expecting it to go well!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

shibby said:


> *coughs*
> 
> How about you give us all a little dance on the pole? :scared: :lol:
> 
> YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding Pt 1


:lol:

Private one to one? :001_cool:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

reido said:


> i stayed in a hotel under that bridge (in your sig) last year on a stag do!


The Premier Inn right by the bridge? 



sarahdisco said:


> Lol, the Liverpool match. Not expecting it to go well!!!


Boooo! My twin brother supports Liverpool, but I support Newcastle


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> :lol:
> 
> Private one to one? :001_cool:


No, that would be too selfish of me  Just in front of everyone will do, we'll get our notes at the ready 

Anyway, yes, good Stones song you picked :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

muzik........

YouTube - Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

shibby said:


> No, that would be too selfish of me  Just in front of everyone will do


Shibby are you a domatrix :lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> The Premier Inn right by the bridge?


thats the one


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Playing on Spotify at present:

YouTube - Cooler Than Me (Single Mix)

Sarah is: dancing in her jammies!


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

allways end up listenin to this when drinking

YouTube - Reverend and the Makers - No Soap (In A Dirty War)


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

reido said:


> thats the one


Thought so


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

reido said:


> allways end up listenin to this when drinking
> 
> YouTube - Reverend and the Makers - No Soap (In A Dirty War)


Like muchly!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Playing on Spotify at present:
> 
> YouTube - Cooler Than Me (Single Mix)
> 
> Sarah is: dancing in her jammies!


I'm on Spotify too, but listening to the acoustic version of Misery Business


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Shibby are you a domatrix :lol:


That would be telling  

YouTube - Faith No More - Easy


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Thought so


stag do central?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

well.....goodnight from me.....starting to see two of things...so.. i think its time i was off


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

reido said:


> stag do central?


Pretty much, though aren't all Premier Inns in big cities?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok not party tunes but this just plonked onto Spoitfy and I :001_wub: this song.

YouTube - Train - Drops of Jupiter (ACOUSTIC LIVE!)


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> well.....goodnight from me.....starting to see two of things...so.. i think its time i was off


Nighty night hun, OH said I've got till half past


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> well.....goodnight from me.....starting to see two of things...so.. i think its time i was off


Night ngiht sleep well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> well.....goodnight from me.....starting to see two of things...so.. i think its time i was off


Oh yeah :lol:

One track mind you :lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> Ok not party tunes but this just plonked onto Spoitfy and I :001_wub: this song.
> 
> YouTube - Train - Drops of Jupiter (ACOUSTIC LIVE!)


what a tune:thumbup:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> well.....goodnight from me.....starting to see two of things...so.. i think its time i was off


G'Night


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Nighty night hun, OH said I've got till half past


i am a little tipsy:lol: :lol:

great party...having trouble typing .lmao.....finng hell...x


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> i am a little tipsy:lol: :lol:
> 
> great party...having trouble typing .lmao.....finng hell...x


Thats me after a few buds.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shibby said:


> G'Night


night hun..xxxxkeep them in linex


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

reido said:


> what a tune:thumbup:


Listening to their playlist - might have to buy the album. Drops of jupiter was the only song I knew but just listening to Soul Sister and its just the kind of tune I'm into. :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have arrive late and drunk!! am i allowed in?


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> night hun..xxxxkeep them in linex


Hehehe  xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> Thats me after a few buds.


luv ya hun xxxx


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> i am a little tipsy:lol: :lol:
> 
> great party...having trouble typing .lmao.....finng hell...x


Lol ha ha me too!

Thankyou to everyone who came! Think it was definitely needed on here!!!

Now I got ten minutes - where's the Jagerbombs!!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol thinks it's time I was off, cinders has to be home for 12 and it's getting hard to see thescreen on my phone :lol:
time for slippers and book of Eli  
g'nite xx


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> i have arrive late and drunk!! am i allowed in?


welcome along


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

reido said:


> what a tune:thumbup:


Agreed :001_cool:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> i have arrive late and drunk!! am i allowed in?


Course ya are - free entry!!!!

Drinks at the back - there may only be cheese butties left tho in the buffet!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Lol thinks it's time I was off, cinders has to be home for 12 and it's getting hard to see thescreen on my phone :lol:
> time for slippers and book of Eli
> g'nite xx


Night  xx


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Lol thinks it's time I was off, cinders has to be home for 12 and it's getting hard to see thescreen on my phone :lol:
> time for slippers and book of Eli
> g'nite xx


Nite hun xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

lil_muppet said:


> i have arrive late and drunk!! am i allowed in?


Oh yes I been saving you a seat


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

feel like ive made new friends at this party, goodnight to everyone thats off.:thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

hope you all have a great time gotta go get ready for a late Christmas party. My o/hs a trucker so they wait til Jan when its not so busy...


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I like this one :thumbup: :

YouTube - Althea and Donna - Uptown Top Ranking


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> luv ya hun xxxx


Julie is now at the bottom of the stairs on her ass legs akimbo showing all hicupping :thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

reido said:


> feel like ive made new friends at this party, goodnight to everyone thats off.:thumbup:


Lol me too! Nice to see people posting on here that dont post a lot!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

reido said:


> welcome along


thank you



sarahdisco said:


> Course ya are - free entry!!!!
> 
> Drinks at the back - there may only be cheese butties left tho in the buffet!


i cant walk to the back! its taen me ages just to type this!! been frinking scinse 6!!!



The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Oh yes I been saving you a seat


oh really? good coz my heals are killing me! just dont mae me bend over as i have gone comando!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

shibby said:


> I like this one :thumbup: :
> 
> YouTube - Althea and Donna - Uptown Top Ranking


:thumbup: turn the volume up innit


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

It's been a Blast guys g'nite xxx
tho have been known to get a second wind and pop back forlast orders :thumbup: 
If not catch u at the after party tomorrow


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> just dont mae me bend over as i have gone comando!!


think u have dropped ur keys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

lil_muppet said:


> oh really? good coz my heals are killing me! just dont mae me bend over as i have gone comando!!


As if I would do that


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> :thumbup: turn the volume up innit


:thumbup: Aye...


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

shibby said:


> I like this one :thumbup: :
> 
> YouTube - Althea and Donna - Uptown Top Ranking


we love the same music


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

reido said:


> think u have dropped ur keys.





The O'Mali's Dad said:


> As if I would do that


your both wrong!!!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Reet - time fo' bed! Puddycats are climbing all over me so they def want to go to bed!!!!!

Thanks all for coming - tis been a blast - and I've drunk a bottle of wine to myself again! 

Have fun - theres ale at the back - we got the venue all ngiht so have fun - might sneak on later seeing as MOTD still hasnt finsihed!

To all my new friends on PF - goodnight!
xxx


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> Reet - time fo' bed! Puddycats are climbing all over me so they def want to go to bed!!!!!
> 
> Thanks all for coming - tis been a blast - and I've drunk a bottle of wine to myself again!
> 
> ...


Night night  xx


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

reido said:


> we love the same music


Hehehe :thumbup: Are you a fan of Radiohead? The ultimate question


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

shibby said:


> Hehehe :thumbup: Are you a fan of Radiohead? The ultimate question


course i am im a weirdo

hope this answers your question.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

reido said:


> course i am im a weirdo
> 
> hope this answers your question.


It does  even though it was slightly cheesy  *high five*


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

PARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!:thumbup:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

shibby said:


> It does  even though it was slightly cheesy  *high five*


*high five*


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

tune

YouTube - The Kooks - Naive


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

reido said:


> tune
> 
> youtube - the kooks - naive


love this song


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

reido said:


> YouTube - The Kooks - Naive


Love this song too!

I'm off to try and sleep, but it's soooo windy outside I have no hope


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Love this song too!
> 
> I'm off to try and sleep, but it's soooo windy outside I have no hope


good night x


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wheres the nibbles?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Night ngiht peeps I am off now.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Night ngiht peeps I am off now.


Oh! i thought the party was just starting:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

bullet said:


> Oh! i thought the party was just starting:thumbup:


Lol you missed me.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Lol you missed me.


Of course:lol:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm off to bed now, goodnight everyone.

Before I go I'll change the music, and sneak out the front door before anyone realises what I've just changed the music to:

Cliff Richard - Wired For Sound

*sneaks away discretely*


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

bullet said:


> Of course:lol:


Awww thanks.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> Wheres the nibbles?


I am here


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

davidc said:


> I'm off to bed now, goodnight everyone.
> 
> Before I go I'll change the music, and sneak out the front door before anyone realises what I've just changed the music to:
> 
> ...


Night David sleep well mate.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I am here


Awwww! Stand by for some nibbling:lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

davidc said:


> I'm off to bed now, goodnight everyone.
> 
> Before I go I'll change the music, and sneak out the front door before anyone realises what I've just changed the music to:
> 
> ...


cliff feckin richard!!!!!!!!!!

right I'm off people its been emotional, see you all tomorrow after the sausage butty's.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> Awwww! Stand by for some nibbling:lol:


Best offer I've had all day


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Best offer I've had all day


I try my best


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> I try my best


PMSL... you don't have to try with me... I have low expectations


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> PMSL... you don't have to try with me... I have low expectations


They dont get any lower than lil ol Bullet :cryin:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> They dont get any lower than lil ol Bullet :cryin:


I prefer a man on his knees. Its harder to run away then


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh i see, i come on and kill the thread eh! i get the hint :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> I prefer a man on his knees. Its harder to run away then


you mean you prefer a man WITH legs


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I prefer a man on his knees. Its harder to run away then


:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> Oh i see, i come on and kill the thread eh! i get the hint :cryin:


Lol... I think they've all gone to bed


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol... I think they've all gone to bed


Nope! I'll looking for the soap! then Im going for a bath! seeing as I have lost the man with no legs! (forgot where I bloody put him)


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol... I think they've all gone to bed


Bloody typical, i go to my aunts, get tiddly come on here ready to rumble and everyone buggers off


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nope! I'll looking for the soap! then Im going for a bath! seeing as I have lost the man with no legs! (forgot where I bloody put him)


Are you sure you aint sat on the soap


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> Bloody typical, i go to my aunts, get tiddly come on here ready to rumble and everyone buggers off


Its ok, you can rumble with me.... insomniac


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nope! I'll looking for the soap! then Im going for a bath! seeing as I have lost the man with no legs! (forgot where I bloody put him)


Haha pmsl


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Its ok, you can rumble with me.... insomniac


would you like to rumble in the jungle:lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> would you like to rumble in the jungle:lol:


Someone find me a jungle


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Someone find me a jungle


i can only see a bush:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

bullet said:


> would you like to rumble in the jungle:lol:


Muhammid Ali x George Foreman style


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> i can only see a bush:lol:


You won't see a bush over here!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Muhammid Ali x George Foreman style


Floats like a butterfly, stings like a bee, hang on a mo, bullets got to take a pee:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> You won't see a bush over here!


Forrest fire?????????????????:lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> Forrest fire?????????????????:lol:


Hahaha yes.... wiped everything out!


----------

